# sotstitolar



## gvergara

Hola, amics/amigues:

Com va tot? He llegit la paraula sotstitolar en lloc de subtitular. Ambdues són comuns en català?

Sa


----------



## Dymn

No sé qui deu dir "sotstitolar"... Segurament la mateixa gent que digui "sotstítols". He sentit i dit sempre "subtítols" i "subtitular".


----------



## Elxenc

No. Sotstitular/sots-titular/sots titular trobe que no n'és massa comú (encara?). La més comú i estesa és _subtitular_, però si que hi ha certa tendència a seguir el deixant de la formació de paraules com ara: *"sotstinen*t"; _*"sotsoficial"*_; etc.  L'exemple més habitual amb aquest "sots" inicial que si podrem trobar al diaris seria "_*sotssecretari*_", generalment dit/escrit "_*subsecretari"*_. 
        "Sots" és l'antiga preposició que correspon amb l'actual "sota".
        Cap del tres diccionaris que acostume a consultar admet "_*sotstitular*_", però fent una recerca a internet, s'hi poden trobar prou entrades per a _*"sotstitular"*_. Només cal escriure _*"sotstitular" *_i comprovar-ho.
        Segons el diccionari que consulteu hi trobareu algunes paraules iniciades per "sots", i a d'altres no. El "diec2", per exemple, únicament admet "sotsoficial i no ho fa amb "suboficial". El normatiu valencià, "DNV", reconeix "sotsoficial", però remet a "suboficial" per a la definició. El diccionari Alcover-Moll només registra "suboficial", subtinent, etc. Som davant un neologisme que segueix regles velles de la llengua, o be, som davant una recialla de la llengua antiga?  Potser mica embullada la meua resposta, però desitge que haja estat entenedora/esclaridora.


----------



## gvergara

I tant, moltes gràcies, Elxenc!


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> I tant, moltes gràcies, Elxenc!




La prudència mana aguardar alguna aportació més. Siga del signe que siga.


----------



## tenienteramires

És la primera vegada que veig "sotstitolar". Sempre hem dit i escrit "subtitular", igual que "subtítol" (sovint pronunciat "subtítul" en català occidental). Potser qui ho ha escrit s'ha enganyat.


----------



## RIU

Al TN de TV3 ho he sentit a dir, i més d'un i de dos cops. Ara, al carrer no m'hi he fixat pas.


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

gvergara said:


> He llegit la paraula sotstitolar en lloc de subtitular.



Pompeu Fabra hauria apreciat aquest mot, n'estic ben segur.  Em sembla que segueix una de les maneres més adients de formació de nous mots en català, ço és, en basant-se en prefixos o sufixos que ja existeixen.

Almenys, _sotstitolar _no em sembla res d'estrany, ans al contrari: és com si fos un procediment de neologia basat a cercar les arrels de l'idioma més clàssic. Una vegada entaulí una discussió en aquest fòrum sobre els usos de carta / lletra en català, i estic convençut que a voltes malgrat el fet que un mot puga no ser gairebé usat no significa que s'haurà de bandejar-lo.

El comentari d'*Elxenc *confirma que per moment no el trobaràs en cap diccionari, però jo no hauria mai gosat afirmar que és incorrecte.


----------

